# new wood elves army from the begining



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

hi thi is a new plog for the progress of my new wood elves. sorry in advance that this thread will be updated very slowly as i am still concentrating most of my energies into my space wolves army.

i've been wanting to start a wood elf army since i was about 12 but never got round to it, but i took the first steps today at the tender age of 23 only 11 years later lol. well i've made my hero of hq sorry never actually played fantasy a problem i plan on changing soon. well anyway here she is, the base for the model is lelith hersprax a model i just had to have. let me know what you think.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Pretty good usage of the model, but I'm unsure how well it would fit with the rest of a Wood Elf army once you paint it. All of that's up in the air though.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Pretty good usage of the model, but I'm unsure how well it would fit with the rest of a Wood Elf army once you paint it. All of that's up in the air though.


I think I'll wait untill i've painted up a unit and then paint her in similar colours, i just wanted to use her in an army but don't want to start dark eldar and thought she'd fit in nicely in the wood elves with the spikes removed. we'll see though once its done i guess


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I was going to say the same thing about the model. Cool idea, questionable outcome. Looking forward to see more.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

but, DE are so cool! how can you NOT play with us?  lmao


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

DE can be too spikey for some people.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> but, DE are so cool! how can you NOT play with us?  lmao


they're very cool but i'm trying to fight shiny army syndrome


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> DE can be too spikey for some people.


you would know, wouldnt you?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> but, DE are so cool! how can you NOT play with us?  lmao


Because Wood Elves *aren't* spiky.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Because Wood Elves *aren't* spiky.


na they have a soft 'natural cushon' at the base, right?


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Of course, they've poked me many a time...actually mainly Drannith. He's my desprue and assembly monkey.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Nice start, the pose is very dynamic! I think this fit in very well with the Asrai.. especially their more "vengeful" aspect! Looking forward to seeing this painted!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Saulot said:


> Nice start, the pose is very dynamic! I think this fit in very well with the Asrai.. especially their more "vengeful" aspect! Looking forward to seeing this painted!


Cheers mate. I can't really take any credit for the dynamic pose as that is all down to the model i just tried to let my converted parts flow with the model. i thought the 'vengefull' pose fitted well too hope i can do it justice when it comes to painting time though.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

had intended to have started painting this model but ended up doing more GS work on it


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

She's starting to look more Wood Elf-y with some green-stuff. Nice work!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> She's starting to look more Wood Elf-y with some green-stuff. Nice work!


cheers, its all going to be down to the paint job now though since i don't want to detract away from the model any more than i have done already


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'm glad you know when to stop and know what moderation is.  Looking forward to the paint job itself.


----------



## farseer22 (May 23, 2011)

Nice work with the GS. This looks really good. Plus I get another Fantasy PLOG to follow.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i know this update should be of my painted lellith but i haven't had the courage to put a brush to her yet. but i've got a week off work so i'm working on a forest dragon, heres what i have so far let me know what you think


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

You can do it!~ Paint the wood elf Lelith!!!~ 
Can't wait to see it and that dragon's awesome looking.
Stop making me want to get more models!!!!~ :biggrin:


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

arumichic said:


> You can do it!~ Paint the wood elf Lelith!!!~
> Can't wait to see it and that dragon's awesome looking.
> Stop making me want to get more models!!!!~ :biggrin:


but i don't want to ruin her:shok:


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

demon bringer said:


> but i don't want to ruin her:shok:


Nothing ruins the look of a miniature more then grey plastic/resin combined with greenstuff. If you have a steady enough hand to that kind of sculpting, painting shouldn't be a problem¨, now get to it! *cracks whip*


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

The only way to get better is to try and try again. 
So if you don't like how it turns out, you can always strip it and repaint it!~
But looking at your modeling work, usually painting comes hand in hand. And I know the feeling of it though. I haven't painted my DE because I'm afraid to fuck them up. Hahaha!~
You should still paint her!~


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

i'll practice on some glade gaurd when i finnally put them together and then i'll have a go


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

That's always a good thing. I tested my skaven color scheme on 2 old rackham wolven models. Stripping metal is even easier then plastic (acetone is violent stuff!) so if you have an old metal model, that would be even better for test scheme's. And if all else fails, WE should look good with quickshade. I found out that anything can look decent with that stuff with my new skaven... (despite the pre-shade looking like it was painted by a 12 year old).


----------



## Da_Grey_Knight (Jul 4, 2011)

Lil suggestion here for the Lelith. Mb greenstuffing the spine bones in her hair into twig would be more WE'ish ? Otherwise really nice things!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry its been a while guys we lent out our camera to family and they've been in china for 2 weeks but anyway heres what i've been working on. please commet and let me know what you think.

its just the sart of painting the dragon planning on entering him into the in store painting comp.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Cool looking conversion demon bringer, interested to see this finished and how the overall look will look when done.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Only thing I would add, is a brown-blackish wash on the skin. Green washes keep it a bit too bright to be an "ancient forest dragon" in my opinion. I think it'll still look ok, even if it does look a little more narly with the brown wash.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I also agree to a brown wash, it will make the model look more natural since as of right now, it looks the color of GS. Looking good though. Looking forward to more!~


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ya, the brown wash will add more depth to it as well.


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks guys i agree with the bown wash, i think it'll have a good effect and make it look it a bit more earthy, i'm also considering a light dry brush of white to lighten up the wings a bit because they don't stand out from the rest of the dragon


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

just a quick one guys to let you know that this thread is not dead and a teaser of what i'm working on


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Great to see you back! How goes progress on the dragon?


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

Saulot said:


> Great to see you back! How goes progress on the dragon?


neglected to the tree-man sculpt and my spae wolves unfortunately i need some new colours before i can crack on with it and keep forgeting to buy them


----------

